# old-school Italian



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am looking for old-style Italian restaurants between Philadelphia and Boston. So many have changed, or become eclipsed by the plethora of other cuisines out there. If you know Philly and have been to Dante and Luigi's, THIS is what I am talking about. Brasciole, a good stuffed pork chop, maybe a rice croquette, and would it be too much to ask for them to offer a little anisette with your double espresso? Salad served at the end of the meal would seal the deal.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi eye doc. While I think I understand your quest, its always difficult to suggest Italian restaurants because there are SO many good ones from which to choose. Also, the distance between Boston and Philly is great and not knowing how and where you travel. So here goes. If you're around Providence Rhode Island, I'd suggest the Blue Grotto. If you're in Bostons north end, maybe Lucia would fit the bill. I am not sure if either of these serve the salad at the end of the meal in the traditional italian manner, but check these out on line and see if they fit the bill. Good luck. You can never go wrong trying out good italian restaurants!!
Tom


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

TommyDawg said:


> Hi eye doc. While I think I understand your quest, its always difficult to suggest Italian restaurants because there are SO many good ones from which to choose. Also, the distance between Boston and Philly is great and not knowing how and where you travel. So here goes. If you're around Providence Rhode Island, I'd suggest the Blue Grotto. If you're in Bostons north end, maybe Lucia would fit the bill. I am not sure if either of these serve the salad at the end of the meal in the traditional italian manner, but check these out on line and see if they fit the bill. Good luck. You can never go wrong trying out good italian restaurants!!
> Tom


 Yes, I got a bit open-ended on this one! I travel the region several times a year, and appreciate your suggestions! First stop in Providence will be one of the Portuguese places, but I'll put Blue Grotto on the list. Here in NJ, the Italian section of Trenton is no more, losing about 20-25 great spots to eat. So, we have to travel a bit to get the top Italian choices. Anybody to weigh in from New York? Again, not looking for fusion, nouveau, or steak house combo.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eyedoc2180 said:


> ...not looking for fusion, nouveau, or steak house combo.


Old School red gravy belly busters!!

If you are ever in Wilmington, DE


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Old School red gravy belly busters!!
> 
> If you are ever in Wilmington, DE


Oh, Ma-don......you said gravy! That's a +1 right off the bat. I will indeed dip below Philly on occasion, and Wilmington is just a quick shot down 295. Gracie!


----------

